# anyone at playa las dunas site at puerto santa maria ?



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Was just wondering how the pitches are after all the rain and also if there is plenty room ?
Thinking of wandering over there next week......any replies would really be appreciated.

Lynda


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

Weather vastly improved and the site is good and stands hard unless the van is very heavy and then it might sink in. Stayed there last week and there was lots of room and a very friendly site
Rob


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Rob, but I have been and come back !!
I just went for a few days after the F1 testing at Jerez as its not far away.
I agree, its a nice site, lovely walks ( tried the keep fit thingies on the promenade !! ) had a boat trip to Cadiz etc.
Not many Brits when I was there, lots more germans......exchange rate is obviously starting to bite.....think it will be worse next year for a lot of sites down here. Sorry to have missed you, my next trip in a couple of weeks will be Portugal (again ! ).......can't wait !
Lynda


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

Lynda
-Many thanks and sorry that the information post-ceded you! (new word I think). Only joined the forum yesterday so you were my first post. You obviously enjoyed it there and the MH did not sink in. Sorry to have missed you as well as i would have liked to have picked your brains about the Rapido and why you went for that, as opposed to others and also opting for the Merc base. 

We are new to MHing so know very little about lots! After Playa las Dunas we went to Quarteria in Portugal (up the Algarve from Faro) which was another really good and friendly site. Where else is good in Portugal?

All the best
Rob


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Stayed at this site about 5 yrs ago It was a municipal then and not the best of sites, the staff watched you like hawks and Santa maria was the dirtiest town we came across , the Paseo maritimo was wrecked and full of young people drinking and meeting friends who where no problem but left the place full of drink bottles and rubbish and the same guy came along every morning and cleared up the same sh*t every day, Visit Jerez and dont miss the camera obscura in the Alcazaba, Cadiz good for a visit but watch your feet if you go in the sea , (broken glass)


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Rob......have P/M'd you

Silversurfa......you would be amazed if you went back !
The Paseo Maritimo was lovely with new fitness machines along lovely walkways...lots of older people there using them.
Also the town was clean, so they must have had a real shake up recently.
Agree with you...a visit to Jerez is a must........we visited the bodegas years ago, intending to go on to the horse display.....but we sort of got (hic....) delayed !!
Lynda


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Lynda, whats the price like there? We are thinking of having a few nights there in April, also got La Aldea pencilled in, can you reccomend that one too?
Cheers, Steve.


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Hi Steve,
I think it cost me around 16 euros incl electric....of course its cheaper if you stay longer, do the boat trip to Cadiz if you can its great fun.( 4 euros return ) Tip....if you have a dog... the first boat, the hydrofoil doesnt take dogs, you have to walk a bit further on to the next, traditional boat, that DOES take dogs.....beware the hooter !
I'm afraid I have only driven past La Aldea 4 years ago when I went and wildcamped by the beach for 1 night as I wandered towards Portugal so cant help you there...I'm sure there are plenty here who can advise......I'm not a great fan of the majority of coastal sites I prefer it more inland....although that site is not on the coast and I believe it is handy for Donana nature trips. ( and the famous Romeria in May of course ) Where else are you thinking of going to ?
I am trying to get away soon for a couple of weeks in Portugal......just as soon as I find homes for 2 adorable pomeranian puppies !! My long suffering husband has enough to put up with when I am off gallivanting LOL
Lynda


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi Lynda, the sites that appeal to us most do tend to be inland, seen promising ones at Murcia (El Berro), Valencia (Navajas), also want to explore Granada and the Sierra Nevada - oh and El Torcal.

We also would like to call in at Montejaque, where we had a lovely 2 weeks with our sons a few years ago. There's so many places to see! Our sons are calling on us at different times, flying in to Malaga (April), Valencia (May) and Toulouse (June). So that is adding a bit of structure to our very flexible plans.
Shall definately try the boat trip (no dog) as long as I can drag the Mrs along, she's a lousy sailor! 
Steve.


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Hi Steve.....the site at El Torcal is not far from me...I called in 2 years ago for a brochure and asked where the M/homes went and he pointed to a few tarmac parking places near the entrance ! There were lots of holiday bungalows/caravans, I didn't go in so can't really comment more but at first glance it wasn't overly impressive.
Tell your wife its only 45 mins and not really rough as its only across the bay and the first 15 mins are going down the river !
Sounds like you are going to be having a wonderful time !
Lynda


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Ah, El Torcal sounds dissapointing, shame, are there any better sites around that area?
Yes we are really looking forward to the trip, I am assigned to lining the drawers in the van tomorrow. We are having a night out in it over the weekend, more to plan our packing regime than anything (still getting used to new van).
You live in Spain then? Must be a good life  

Steve.


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Hi Steve.....not many good sites in this neck of the woods I'm afraid, but several good ones at granada and in the Alpujaras I believe. Also the site at Ronda is very nice. You can also wildcamp at some of the access points of th via verdes and there is a good aire at Cabra....so excellent if you like walking and cycling.
Yes Spain does have its good points but is not very motorhome friendly and after 11 years here its beginning to pale a little ( the dirt and the corruption mainly ).....but I suppose there are pros and cons everywhere and I DO have an adorable little spanish grandson and lovely spanish daughter in law......so the pro's still have it !!
Anyway...have a GREAT trip !
Lynda


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

Lynda,
sent you a pm a couple of days ago. Not sure if you got it?
Do you know where you can get LPG fill-ups along the coastal area of the Costa del Sol or inland from Marbella?
All the best
Rob


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Hi Rob,

PM/d you yesterday !
I have looked in the spanish aires book and the nearest places for LPG are at Jerez de la frontera and Bobadilla near Granada......let me know which would be best and if you want me to give you exact directions ?

Lynda


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks Lynda-just seen it and pm'd you you


----------

